# Neon Blue Springtail



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

So i was out in my back yard dinking around with my dogs, started to grab some small moss patches and picked up a 1" round berry on the ground from our tree, as i flipped it over i saw the most beautiful Springtail almost a neon blue coloration. Only saw the one along with what looked to be silvers. Well looks like the hunt is on..


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

I would love to see some photos of that one.

I recently collected and started culturing what I believe to be _Lepidocyrtus cyaneus_; they are similar in appearance to the silver springtails that are going around in the hobby, but they have a purple iridescence. They have reproduced quite easily for me and I'm hoping to get a nice culture of them going.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

That is cool. 

As a general question tho, when multiple types of springs are propagated in captivity through the same methods and food sources, is there any difference in nutritional value to provide different types for the frogs? Or do all springs raised under the same conditions provide the same nutritional value to frogs? Been wondering bout this.....


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Only slightly variable due to the contents of the keepers Vivarium or as you stated ones culturing methods. Hope to get back out there next weekend to track more of the little buggers down .


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

We have some blue springs in pretty high densities in at least three enclosures. They're about the size of silvers or slightly larger and are a reflective baby blue coloration. They mob any kind of fruit I throw in the tank for feeding stations.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

This guy was just a bit smaller then a giant, the color was what caught my eye because it was no joke bright blue. I will be heading up a backyard expedition this weekend lol. I'll post pictures if i get a few of them. Was thinking about laying out an open sided culture with some yeast in it as a pseudo trap.


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Was curious on how your hunt turned out? Did you indeed track down a large enough number to start culture


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Actually we did, working on which media works best at this point.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I've had small black ones with a metallic blue sheen, but if there are bigger and bluer ones I want on that wait list 

These were about the bluest I could find in a google image search... how do they compare to what you saw?









Also there are bioluminescent springtails, (Anurida granaria) but I haven't been able to source them yet, and the one guy who keeps popping up on the internet doesn't seem interested in selling cultures 

Emporium: GEO










I NEED these 


OK looks like they are finally selling cultures maybe....for educational purposes, but for $99.... I guess it could be worth it if someone really started producing these in mass...but I don't think I can do 99 for a springtail culture, even if they glow and the possibility exists I may get rich selling them to us frog fools.
But if you can...
http://byteland.org/ag/agstarter.html

...and I still need some Neon blue ones too


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Glad to hear you found some.. Hope you get some good media and get some nice cultures going


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Wish i had more time to focus on them. Things have been crazy for the last few months.


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

I hear that one.... I would love to see a picture of these guys if you get some time to post one


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

My ability to photograph objects large or small is highly questionable . I have a Cannon T3I with 4 lenses in which i cant use properly lol. 

We just wrapped up our first official Reptile expo so i should have a few weeks to relax as well as finish the 135G trip vent Viv i have been building.


----------



## Jacob (Nov 30, 2017)

TheCoop said:


> Wish i had more time to focus on them. Things have been crazy for the last few months.


Did things work out culturing these guys? I'm from Washington as well so I'm hoping I stumble across some


----------

